# Overtyme Kennels cowhide, collar, and the hounds



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

.......and a perfect day









"Say what?"









....Overtyme Kennel collar, and it's slick!




































.....yummm, thank you!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

The dogs look amazing Christian! And that lawn...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DickyT said:


> The dogs look amazing Christian! And that lawn...


Thanks D The Fall weather is welcomed by myself and my dogs..........and the grass


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

The boys look magnificent bud! Love the Badger pic of him licking his chops. I can't make out what you have hooked to the lanyard, is that rawhide? Thanks for taking the time to share Christian. Love them boys.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love the pics!!!!! And of course the dogs!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> The boys look magnificent bud! Love the Badger pic of him licking his chops. I can't make out what you have hooked to the lanyard, is that rawhide? Thanks for taking the time to share Christian. Love them boys.


Thanks Joe......too kind, too kind! That is cowhide from Overtyme Kennels I have hooked up to an old leash. We have some pretty good tug o war contests in the back yard. The dogs love it.......Rooster is absolutely psycho over it!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Love the pics!!!!! And of course the dogs!!!


Thank you Nadia baby......

....and the dogs thank you too


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, how do you keep your lawn so nice with the dogs? My back yard is looking so torn up with all these dirt trails from them running around and playing, an that's even with most of their exercise not even being on our property lol...Nice picture by the way, the boys are looking good!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> Wow, how do you keep your lawn so nice with the dogs? My back yard is looking so torn up with all these dirt trails from them running around and playing, an that's even with most of their exercise not even being on our property lol...Nice picture by the way, the boys are looking good!


Thanks TC! Green thumb I guess LOL


----------



## Vidgomd (Nov 30, 2010)

You mean that grass is not synthetic?? My pup doesn't even walk on my lawn and it doesn't look like that great shots of the pups too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you Vid. Synthetic? I was wondering why it wasn't growing..........


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dogs look great, and that grass!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I appreciate the compliment SMD


----------



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

They are looking awesome.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

GPK said:


> They are looking awesome.


Thanks GPK, it means alot. I'll take some credit, the dogs obviously do their part also, but you nor I can forget about the man from which we acquired these bulldogs.....IM:clap:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great pics! Dogs looking good grass is so green, and even those chain set ups are sparkly and new  Nice!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Great pics! Dogs looking good grass is so green, and even those chain set ups are sparkly and new  Nice!


Thanks Rudy.........I think they live better than I do sometimes LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine too at least I know for sure they eat better then me lol.


----------

